# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα AWMN DB

## Achille

Θα παρακαλούσα τον paravoid να μας πει πιος άλλος ασχολείται με το θέμα της βάσης δεδομένων των χρηστών του AWMN, τι έχει γίνει μέχρι στιγμής και σε τι δουλεύετε τώρα.

----------


## paravoid

Μέχρι στιγμής έχει φτιαχτεί το structure της βάσης (σε MySQL θα είναι) και η κλάση-wrapper για τη διαχείρηση της βάσης σε PHP, και μένει η υπόλοιπη PHP καθώς και η μεταφορά απ'το Excel (το λιγότερο).
Το project θα το κάνω σε συνεργασία με τον Winner (ο οποίος είναι προσωπικός φίλος και έχουμε κάνει ανάλογα projects οπότε συννενοούμαστε καλα  ::  ). Έχουν προσφερθεί να βοηθήσουν nasos & racer, δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακόμα πρόθυμοι ή έχουν το χρόνο τώρα.
Ξέρω πως έχει καθυστερήσει λίγο η υλοποίηση αλλά μεσολάβησε το καλοκαίρι, νομίζω όμως πως τώρα μπαίνει σε ρυθμό  ::

----------


## racer

emena ksexaste me gia mexri 15 oct  :: 

Ama me vreis irc omos gia ena grigoro .php paizete ::

----------


## craven

> Μέχρι στιγμής έχει φτιαχτεί το structure της βάσης (σε MySQL θα είναι) και η κλάση-wrapper για τη διαχείρηση της βάσης σε PHP, και μένει η υπόλοιπη PHP καθώς και η μεταφορά απ'το Excel (το λιγότερο).
> Το project θα το κάνω σε συνεργασία με τον Winner (ο οποίος είναι προσωπικός φίλος και έχουμε κάνει ανάλογα projects οπότε συννενοούμαστε καλα  ). Έχουν προσφερθεί να βοηθήσουν nasos & racer, δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακόμα πρόθυμοι ή έχουν το χρόνο τώρα.
> Ξέρω πως έχει καθυστερήσει λίγο η υλοποίηση αλλά μεσολάβησε το καλοκαίρι, νομίζω όμως πως τώρα μπαίνει σε ρυθμό


Εγώ προτείνω και βοήθεια απο τον Reno με τον οποίο μια και δουλεύαμε στο παρελθόν μαζί γνωρίζω πως οι γνώσεις του πάνω σε PHP και MySQL Είναι αρκετά μεγάλες.... εγώ δυστυχώς απο PHP δεν πολυσκαμπάζω... και μου το ελεγε... παράτα την κωλοASP και μάθε PHP και PYTHON ... τίποτα εγώ  ::

----------


## Renos

Ναι παιδια χαλαρα. Μπορω να βοηθησω σε οτι θελετε πανω σε PHP & MySQL.
Αν μου δωσετε μια εικονα απο ταυτο που προσπαθειτε να φτιαξετε δεν εχω κανενα απροβλημα να αναλαβω ενα μερος του project.

Στελτε μου e-mail - ΡΜ να μιλησουμε.

----------


## JPG

Molis prin apo merikes meres pliroforithika gia afto to project, meta apo ena diko mou mail. Fisika eimai prothimos na boithiso.

Meta apo mia sizitisi pou eixa sto irc me ton paravoid, theoro oti to olo project proxoraei kapos biastika. Isos ego bebea emeina piso logo tou oti den gnoriza gia to en logo project.

Apo oti katalaba apo to sxedio tis basis dedomenon, oi plirofories pou krataei einai gia na ftiaxtei kati san tin nodedb.com, alla akoma pio analitiko. Fisika den diafono se kati tetoio.

H diki mou protasi, itan gia mia basi dedomenon pou apla tha krataei tis aples plirofories pou exei kai to whois utility gia to internet. Diladi, IP-range, pios einai armodios gia na to diaxirizete, email-stoixia aftou klp. Mia basi diladi pou tha eksipireti tin omada ton hostmaster tou hellaswireless. Tha parexei fisika kai tin dinatotita ston opoion dipote na dei poio wn einai armodio gia kapoio range, alla isos kai to pios sigekrimenos kombos/xristis exei kapoia IP.

Nomizo oti ena whois-like sistima tha itan xrisimo, idika an sindiastei me tis leitourgies diaxirisis. Bebeos kai ena sistima san tin nodedb. Ola afta tha dosoun poles ipiresies stous xristes ton diktion kai fisika tha boithisoun stin organosi.

Den ksero kata poso tha eprepe afto to sistima na einai kentriko (mia basi diladi na eksipiretei oli tin ellada), i na einai apokentromeno (to kathe wn na exei tin diki tou basi).
Stin proti periptosi, tha prepei na sxediastei diaforetika i basi dedomenon. Eno stin defteri periptosi, tha prepei isos na simfonisoume oloi se ena "standart", ena interface telospanton, meso tou opoiou tha sinergazontai oi diafores basis dedomenon.

Aftes einai oi protasis mou. Mporei na to paratravao to thema. Isos na min mas xriazetai kati tetoio kai na mporoume na kanoume tin douleia mas me kati pio aplo. An diladi kapoios exei na protinei kati diaforetiko, to opoio omos na eksipiretei olo to hwn, as mas to pei. Apo tin stigmi pou tha ginei mia fora i douleia afti, den tha einai diskolo na ginei etsi, oste na eksipiretei oli tin ellada. Nomizo oti einai sostotero apo plevras stratigikis, gia afto pou ftiaxnoume.

----------


## indyone

Αν χρειαζεστε βοηθεια, γνωριζω πολυ καλa PHP-MySQL ... Θα ήθελα να βοηθησω...

----------


## avel

Κι εγώ είμαι πρόθυμος να συνεισφέρω. Εχω αρκετή εμπειρία σε PHP.

Ερωτήσεις:

1) Το project αυτό θα είναι in-house μόνο, ή θα γίνει public release;

2) Θα στηθεί κάποιο CVS και κάποια maililng list για καλύτερη οργάνωση;

3) Αν "public release" στο (1) & "ναι" στο (2), θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το sourceforge ή θα στηθεί ένα development environment κάπου;

Ισως μπορέσω να βοηθήσω και στο στήσιμο του development environment, αν μού ζητηθεί.

Φιλικά,
Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Achille

Έχει περάσει πάνω από 1 μήνας από την τελευταία ενημέρωση που κάνατε...

Έχετε προχωρήσει καθόλου; Χρησιμοποιήσατε τη βοήθεια όσων την πρόσφεραν εδώ;

Το θέμα έχει αργήσει πολύ. Αν δεν έχετε σκοπό να ολοκληρώσετε σε σύνομο χρονικό διάστημα, θα σας παρακαλούσα να δημοσιεύσετε ότι έχετε κάνει μέχρι τώρα, για να αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος με περισσότερο χρόνο-διάθεση την αποπεράτωση της βάσης.

Ο χρόνος πλεον μας πιέζει ασφυκτικά.

----------


## avel

Πέρασε μία βδομάδα από το reminder του Αχιλλέα. Ορίστε κι ένα από μένα. :)

Τι γίνεται λοιπόν; Θα μπορέσουμε να δούμε τι γίνεται, και να εξακριβώσουμε αν μπορέσουμε να συνεισφέρουμε;

----------


## paravoid

Όπως είπα και στον Αχιλλέα, στον Χάρη κτλ. το project είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να βγει (σε λογικά πλαίσια χρόνου) από ένα ατόμο συν ότι ο χρόνος μου θα περιοριστεί και άλλο σε πολύ λίγο καιρό...
Ειλικρινά συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση, θέλω να πιστεύω πως αν οργανωθούμε λίγο θα βγει η δουλεία σχετικά σύντομα.
Προτείνω να οργανωθεί ένα meeting με τους ενδιαφερόμενους ώστε να συντονίσουμε λίγο τη δουλεία (π.χ. δημιουργία CVS, μοίρασμα σε συγκεκριμένες εργασίες κλπ)
Τι λέτε; Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Παίδες μιας και το project είναι μεγάλο και αυτόν τον καιρό έχω λίγο ελεύθερο θα ήταν χαρά μου να σας βοηθήσω. Από MySQL ότι θέλετε. Περιμένω mail,ms,pm οτιδήποτε τέλος πάντον εάν θέλετε να κάνω τελικώς κάτι.

----------


## papashark

Ωραία, 

Προτείνω Κυριακή απόγευμα στις 18:00 στην γνωστή γιάφκα, έ σόρρυ...., στο ημιυπόγειο της λέσχης μου στα Κάτω Πετράλωνα.

(δνση και χάρτες στο topic με το meeting νέων)

----------


## Renos

Υπαρχει καπου μια περιγραφη του ολου Project? Προσπαθω να βγαλω μια ακρη για το τι ακριβως θελετε να κανετε αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτα στοιχεια.

----------


## papashark

Δεν βλέπω ανταπόκρηση για αύριο.... οπότε άκυρο....

Για να πει κάποιος ποιά είναι η επόμενη επιθυμητή ημερομηνία.

----------

